# mercury decals



## robert bell (Jul 25, 2017)

looking for some water slide mercury decals 39-41 style pacemaker. anyone know?? need 1 pair


----------



## kreika (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm interested also if you find a source.


----------



## robert bell (Aug 7, 2017)

i can make small quantities if I had a good close straight on picture and length x width. got the water slide decal printer paper and art program to create. do it all the time on antique machinery and old neon lights. the mercury print would be easy compaired to some old manufacturers water slide logo decals


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

kreika said:


> I'm interested also if you find a source.



How bout a PENCO?


----------



## Stanley (Aug 7, 2017)

I do bike decals. Do you just need the white text shown in the image? I do vinyl lettering and other types also. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## robert bell (Aug 7, 2017)

yes. believe it is bordered by black


----------



## kreika (Aug 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> How bout a PENCO?




Nope not touchin it!!!!


----------



## kreika (Aug 7, 2017)

Stanley said:


> I do bike decals. Do you just need the white text shown in the image? I do vinyl lettering and other types also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I believe this is what we're looking for. I'd like to make one same looking letters but "Hiawatha" Gambles branded or anything that'd look close.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Aug 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 657060


----------



## kreika (Aug 7, 2017)

lol where'd my text go. Poof. Gone. 

It'd be super cool to repop that fender ornament decal. May be a first if you did.


----------



## Stanley (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like a plan. Thanks for images. What sizes and how many locations?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's some pics @Stanley


----------



## kreika (Aug 8, 2017)

Stanley said:


> Sounds like a plan. Thanks for images. What sizes and how many locations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Two go each side of the Shroud and two on each side of the front fender ornament. Hopefully @fordmike65 can get you some measurements on that fender ornament decal. It looks like a shrunken version of the shroud decal???


----------



## Stanley (Aug 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Two go each side of the Shroud and two on each side of the front fender ornament. Hopefully @fordmike65 can get you some measurements on that fender ornament decal. It looks like a shrunken version of the shroud decal???



Sounds like a plan. I will start a little work on this soon. Thanks for the images. I shoot you some art soon. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi, Here is the layout. So I have this one at 3/16" × 3". You need 2 of these. What size is the other set? Two go each side of the Shroud and two on each side of the front fender ornament.
What location does this size decal get applied to? 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I assume the blue is shown for contrast? Will these be waterslide exactly as shown in post #13? V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Aug 14, 2017)

Stanley said:


> Hi, Here is the layout. So I have this one at 3/16" × 3". You need 2 of these. What size is the other set? Two go each side of the Shroud and two on each side of the front fender ornament.
> What location does this size decal get applied to? View attachment 660327
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Looks good! The decals I posted next to the tape measure go on the shroud.


----------



## Stanley (Aug 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I assume the blue is shown for contrast? Will these be waterslide exactly as shown in post #13? V/r Shawn



These are digital high performance car wrap vinyl.  Probably 25.00 shipped for all four decals. The vinyl is cut right to the edges of the letters and shadow. One piece with a bubble free backing. No water necessary. Comes with a low tack carrier over the top, just pull backing paper away and apply. The carrier holds it in one piece. 

I can do water slide. They are "real" water slide decals done via screen printing not on a PC printer. I do some white 1 color for another group. It's a 3 step process and is more expensive and lots of labour involved. This Mercury decal is 2 colors and would be 4 step process. I do larger runs with that process. Normally 40 sets at once. White designs cannot be done on standard PC printers. They don't print white ink. 
I enjoy doing them. They cost more initially. I need a set up fee for actual screen printing.  


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2017)

Gimme a couple days to dig out the ladies Pacemaker so I can get some good pics of the fender ornament and ruler.


----------



## Stanley (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi, these are cut vinyl graphics. I have sent a couple pair out. Front fender size is still a guess. I will send you a couple sizes. 
Thanks


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2017)

If anyone ever does these in water slide I'm down for a set. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Sep 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> If anyone ever does these in water slide I'm down for a set. V/r Shawn




What he said!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 10, 2017)

Count me in I'll buy 2 sets of Mercury decals!!!


----------

